# spec v seats in a 200sx



## TeamFrontline (Jul 16, 2003)

will the spec v seats fit a nissan 200sx i am wondering this because they are really nice and i might just get a pair if they do


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

it has been done by 3bip from the sr20 forum.. I think there was allot of work involved.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

im sure with modification they would fit......but for the cost of em, plus time of labor n such for ya to put em in.....why not just order some G20 seats? there wicked nice, and they just plop right in.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

*Highjack Alert*

What do those G20 seats go for, usually? Are they all leather?
I read another thread about Z seats, (I think), fitting in a 200,
and the G20's came up. That add-on would be a nice interior
improvement  .


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

Slayer2003

the rear seat from the G20 fits. And what year G20 did you get the seats from


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

how much do the G20 seats run for ?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

They're usually pretty expensive. Only the ones from the new G20's fit directly, and they're 200+ if they're in good condition.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

g20 seats dont really "fit" the sentra's styling tho if u get them in leather, might wanna look at that G20 sport for their seats. but like all oem/factory equipment, theyre pretty expensive


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

They bolt in and they're a hell of a lot more comfortable than those hard, unsupportive little things that come with our Sentras. That's good enough for me.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I dont know where people get there info from... the front G20 seats fit, the rears need fabrication... they have to come out of a P10 G20. everybody says they are a direct bolt in but none of you have tried it, go do some research before you tell some people to thro 500+ dollars into something that wasnt ever meant to fit on there car.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James, I think the P11 G20 seats fit better than the P10's...the seats in this pic here:


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

so you can also replace the back seats?? that i did not know


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm not too sure about that, I've read that they are not a direct install either... I'll look into it again tho.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

but doesn't 200sx oem seats offer more side support compared to the oem sentra, just noticed that.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> *but doesn't 200sx oem seats offer more side support compared to the oem sentra, just noticed that. *


They look like they might, but they really don't. The thigh supports are way too short, and the similar go for the torso supports. They really don't make much of a difference at all.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

anyone got pix of the specV seats from 3bin. I did a search and his pix came up as:


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

....the pics came up as red Xs???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yup


----------

